# ratsnake foundation site disappeared



## JSR (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone know what has happened or if it has moved?


----------



## jorew (Oct 28, 2008)

Dont know, I just tried and failed...:banghead:

I havent recieved any emails off them saying about a problem.. it was only a couple of weeks ago when i last visited.

will keep searching.

Jo


----------



## jorew (Oct 28, 2008)

apparently its a domain renewal discrepency, it should be back on line very soon..:2thumb:

Jo


----------



## JSR (Nov 19, 2009)

yeh thought it could be summat like that, was hoping to catch the attention of sue on here. Cheers for info :2thumb:


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Sue is aware of it i told her on Thusday night.She is no longer Admin Steve is and is trying to get it sorted out.

Rob


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Just found out it should be up and running very soon.:2thumb:

Rob


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

News from the boss it should be up and running in a few days. :2thumb:

Rob


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

It's back running now.:2thumb:


----------



## devboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Further to the sites intermittent status, there now is a problem with forum posts, which we are aware of and trying to resolve. 

Many thanks guys for your patience! :blush: This site has developed a life of its own.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just bumping this back up - anyone know where it's gone again?


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

The server hosting our site was hacked this morning ... by a turk group ... our hosting company are working to get the sites back up ... it should be back up soon.

Sue x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Lisa ... latest news is ... it should be live again by the morning 

Sue x


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Great news.Thanks Sue

Rob x


----------

